# Widespread reports of RTX 3080 and 3090 Cards Crashing



## Bladexdsl (Sep 26, 2020)

this is why you don't buy these day one . let the guinea pigs pay their ridiculous prices first and be the beta testers


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah, I'm still waiting for the new Ryzens before I go card shopping, by that time they should work out the kinks. Sucks to pay hundreds of dollaridoos to be a beta tester though. I wonder what the final DOA rate will be.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 26, 2020)

Omg I was going to buy 3090 or 3080 now I will wait for titan or 3090 ti

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Why intel still perform better than amd with it is extra cores ?


----------



## spectral (Sep 26, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting for the new Ryzens before I go card shopping, by that time they should work out the kinks. Sucks to pay hundreds of dollaridoos to be a beta tester though. I wonder what the final DOA rate will be.



Probably pretty much every card with the cheaper components. The most likely thing they'll do is release a new BIOS for the cards that caps the maximum core speed under where the problem occurs.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Sep 26, 2020)

And people will still blame amd for bad drivers..


----------



## spectral (Sep 26, 2020)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> And people will still blame amd for bad drivers..


To be somewhat fair this is a hardware not software issue. Also Nvidia's own Founders Edition Cards don't have the problem. Its only cards from some other manufacturers that used cheaper components.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 26, 2020)

spectral said:


> To be somewhat fair this is a hardware not software issue. Also Nvidia's own Founders Edition Cards don't have the problem. Its only cards from some other manufacturers that used cheaper components.


ahaa ok


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2020)

spectral said:


> Probably pretty much every card with the cheaper components. The most likely thing they'll do is release a new BIOS for the cards that caps the maximum core speed under where the problem occurs.


I don't know about that, price is not always an indication of quality. After early embarrassments MSI's x570 Tomahawk is effectively the best x570 mobo below the $600 tier and it's in the budget range. When it comes to components it's good to look at what you buy rather than pay for the brand.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Sep 26, 2020)

kinda want to see rdna2 to have a better card than the 3080 just to see nvidia frustration


----------



## spectral (Sep 26, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't know about that, price is not always an indication of quality. After early embarrassments MSI's x570 Tomahawk is effectively the best x570 mobo below the $600 tier and it's in the budget range. When it comes to components it's good to look at what you buy rather than pay for the brand.



I agree, however it has been identified as mentioned in the OP that cards that use 6 of the cheaper parts are the ones with the problem. Others that use 4 and then 2 that are more expensive/difficult to produce don't. I specifically meant cards with those specific cheaper components, not cheaper cards in general.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2020)

spectral said:


> I agree, however it has been identified as mentioned in the OP that cards that use 6 of the cheaper parts are the ones with the problem. Others that use 4 and then 2 that are more expensive/difficult to produce don't. I specifically meant cards with those specific cheaper components, not cheaper cards in general.


Ah, thanks for the clarification, I get'cha!


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Sep 26, 2020)

spectral said:


> To be somewhat fair this is a hardware not software issue. Also Nvidia's own Founders Edition Cards don't have the problem. Its only cards from some other manufacturers that used cheaper components.


This is even worse lol


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 26, 2020)

While it wasn't crashing, I'm getting some GTX 970 vibes here for those who remember that fiasco!


----------



## deSSy2724 (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank you Alpha, Beta, Zeta testers......    stop preordering things for once.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 26, 2020)

spectral said:


> I agree, however it has been identified as mentioned in the OP that cards that use 6 of the cheaper parts are the ones with the problem. Others that use 4 and then 2 that are more expensive/difficult to produce don't. I specifically meant cards with those specific cheaper components, not cheaper cards in general.



In other words, stick with the Founders Edition cards.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2020)

nvm


----------



## linuxares (Sep 26, 2020)

Asus be like... what kind of cheap caps?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 26, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Asus be like... what kind of cheap caps?



ASUS can...do a lot of things, because I could not use my desktop PC for months due to the mobo fucking up on me. Thankfully, ASRock hasn't let me down yet!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2020)

I have yet to receive my MSI Ventus variant, hopefully I don't experience this issue.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 26, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> ASUS can...do a lot of things, because I could not use my desktop PC for months due to the mobo fucking up on me. Thankfully, ASRock hasn't let me down yet!


i've never had one problem with the asus crosshair range. been using them since IV. have  crosshair vi hero now still going strong. even had one in my vpx pinball cab before i sold it


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2020)

Heh. Normally they send out whizzbang highly tweaked things to beta testers and reviewers so the kids buy them expecting overclocks they will never reach.

Anyway they sound like utter rubbish. Accordingly the FAST6191 electronics recycling program is available for those troubled by this. They shall have their parts stripped off and used in other things, possibly to act as a component in the exhibition of some of the finest modern art.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 26, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> i've never had one problem with the asus crosshair range. been using them since IV. have  crosshair vi hero now still going strong. even had one in my vpx pinball cab before i sold it



Mind you, this was one of their mini-ITX motherboards for the Intel 8000-series CPU's from 2018 when the i7-8700k was the newest kid on the Intel block that was the best option at the time. Maybe their ATX lineup is better maintained.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Sep 26, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> ASUS can...do a lot of things, because I could not use my desktop PC for months due to the mobo fucking up on me. Thankfully, ASRock hasn't let me down yet!


Isnt Asrock owned by ASUS?

Currently im on Asrock and just recently I got a BSOD which didnt let me do anything (safe mode was not possible). It fiirst stared when I load games and half of the HUD was missing, audio stopped playing, game freezes at end (during loading). All the time I was thinking it was due to faulty RAM, faulty HDD, later thinking a faulty Asrock MBO.... I mean there were some indicators to blame them all, I checked every damn component multiple times and found no issues (zero), I was lost and confused like never before. Turned out the Win 10 2004 messed everything up, thankfully I could revert back to previous Windows 10 version, build 1909 (used system restore).

Later, I faced similar issues on a second Win10 PC, after normal shutdown I couldnt boot my PC up but system restore helped me again (by this time I know it was probably because of Windows).

BTW im still on build 1909, dont know if they fixed the 2004 build. I almost accused Asrock for all of it (you know, people s*** talking at Asrock blah bllah thinking they were right) but turns out, that was back then where Asrock had some issues, now its completely stable, peopel just kept **** talking to this day.


----------



## BrothaJayWilson (Sep 26, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is why you don't buy these day one . let the guinea pigs pay their ridiculous prices first and be the beta testers


This is how I feel about the next gen consoles


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 26, 2020)

BrothaJayWilson said:


> This is how I feel about the next gen consoles



Thing is, those first consoles that no one updates are usually the easiest to hack...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like some sources are confirming it is not a MLCC/POSCAP issue. I think it is a driver one. https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/izx209/hardware_unboxes_suggest_3080_problem_is_more/


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 26, 2020)

PC master race


----------



## linuxares (Sep 26, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> Looks like some sources are confirming it is not a MLCC/POSCAP issue. I think it is a driver one. https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/izx209/hardware_unboxes_suggest_3080_problem_is_more/


Doesn't make any sense to what EVGA are saying. They're confirming it's the caps. It might be both? Who knows.


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 26, 2020)

Good job on buying prototypes


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 26, 2020)

I pre oreder Inno3D GeForce RTX 3080 Twin X2 OC 10GB GDDR6X
Not known if it have the black thingies or not.

I hope not. This is the ONLY card that will fit in my case due to being 27 cm. I will not buy a new case. that's annoying as fk.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 26, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is why you don't buy these day one . let the guinea pigs pay their ridiculous prices first and be the beta testers


Usually those "pigs" who can afford 3080/3090 at D1 are Millionaires. they don't give shite.


----------



## xtrem3x (Sep 26, 2020)

My Palit 3080 has 1 bank of MLCC caps.
No crashes so far


----------



## Jayro (Sep 26, 2020)

JayzTwoCents does a great video on this.

[media]


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> ASUS can...do a lot of things, because I could not use my desktop PC for months due to the mobo fucking up on me. Thankfully, ASRock hasn't let me down yet!


Oh boy, did I have an opposite experience to you. I remember buying an ASRock mobo back in the Socket 478 days and it gave up the ghost within the first week of operation. Never bought a thing from them again. My ASUS laptop is still chuggin' some ten years down the line with the only flaw being cracked plastic here and there from me tossing it around in my backpack.


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 26, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting for the new Ryzens before I go card shopping, by that time they should work out the kinks. Sucks to pay hundreds of dollaridoos to be a beta tester though. I wonder what the final DOA rate will be.


Isnt that basically windows 10? paying $150+ for a beta?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2020)

Man, am I glad I didn't get one


----------



## Minox (Sep 26, 2020)

deSSy2724 said:


> Isnt Asrock owned by ASUS?


ASRock originated from ASUSTeK, but since about 10 years ago they are no longer the same company and in fact compete with eachother.


----------



## graeme122 (Sep 26, 2020)

New GPU's, didn't even know there was anyway. Why didn't someone at gbatemp post any news.


----------



## Roamin64 (Sep 26, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> Isnt that basically windows 10? paying $150+ for a beta?


Who paid anything for the spyware that windows 10 is? They gave it away for free for years, pretty sure it still is free somewhow. You could even just install a cracked license on 7 and update to 10..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2020)

I think people are sort of jumping the gun here on blaming purely the capacitors, as it's not just third party cards that have issues crashing, Nvidia's FE and EVGA's FTW card that have the "proper" caps also have been reported to have the same issue by users despite EVGA's claim of FTW3's working fine. I'd reckon it's more down to a VBIOS/driver issue somewhere along the line as opposed to purely caps being the issue (though I'm sure, at the least, it's related). The fact that it seems to only be crashing hitting a certain frequency as opposed to something like hitting a specific power limit makes me think the issue is a lot more complicated than just cheap components. 

I've got a Zotac Trinity 3080 myself, which used all 6 POSCAPs (AKA the "bad" ones), but it only boosts to 1950mhz so I haven't had any crashes yet in the couple days I've had the card now (and I've been pushing this thing real hard, doing lots of benchmarking and game testing at 4k ), so I'm not too bothered by the problem myself. Though if the issue is actually cap related and Zotac allows RMA replacements for one, I'll most likely do that. 

That said, I'd still wait to grab a new GPU anyways so they can work out the kinks, as always you shouldn't buy a launch GPU in case it has issues like this. I only did so because I have the cash to burn now and likely wouldn't later and I don't mind being an early tester for things like this


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 26, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I think people are sort of jumping the gun here on blaming purely the capacitors, as it's not just third party cards that have issues crashing,



Because it's Nvidia, got to set the narative early that's it's someone elses fault (in this case trying to blame the aib partners). Nothing is ever Nvidia's fault. Any issues Nvidia have are always downplayed or blame shifted to someone else by a large portion of people online.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 26, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I think people are sort of jumping the gun here on blaming purely the capacitors, as it's not just third party cards that have issues crashing, Nvidia's FE and EVGA's FTW card that have the "proper" caps also have been reported to have the same issue by users despite EVGA's claim of FTW3's working fine. I'd reckon it's more down to a VBIOS/driver issue somewhere along the line as opposed to purely caps being the issue (though I'm sure, at the least, it's related). The fact that it seems to only be crashing hitting a certain frequency as opposed to something like hitting a specific power limit makes me think the issue is a lot more complicated than just cheap components.
> 
> I've got a Zotac Trinity 3080 myself, which used all 6 POSCAPs (AKA the "bad" ones), but it only boosts to 1950mhz so I haven't had any crashes yet in the couple days I've had the card now (and I've been pushing this thing real hard, doing lots of benchmarking and game testing at 4k ), so I'm not too bothered by the problem myself. Though if the issue is actually cap related and Zotac allows RMA replacements for one, I'll most likely do that.
> 
> That said, I'd still wait to grab a new GPU anyways so they can work out the kinks, as always you shouldn't buy a launch GPU in case it has issues like this. I only did so because I have the cash to burn now and likely wouldn't later and I don't mind being an early tester for things like this


It is still unknown what exactly causes the crashes. But going by what EVGA said and what other people have discovered the capacitor issue is definitely a big part of it. EVGA would not have changed their production and delayed their card roll out if this was not a serious issue. People who have slightly lowered the voltage and clock have also fixed the issue that way, hopefully this is not a fundemental flaw in the architecture that just gets aggravated by bad caps. Nvidias reference was always to have at least one or two banks of the better caps on the GPU, it is actually really shitty that a lot of third party producers ignored this.

It is a bit of a lottery now whether you get a good or bad card, if you have lucked out things will only get better and more stable through time. In my case I had not received my card yet and my retailer said I would likely not get it until the end of October/November. In my case it is totally not worth the wait and risk so I cancelled. 

This really has taught me a bit of a lesson, despite my better judgement and experience I went and pre-ordered un-reviewed and untested hardware. That definitely will not happen again.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm happy with my 1060 for now, thanks


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 26, 2020)

Roamin64 said:


> Who paid anything for the spyware that windows 10 is? They gave it away for free for years, pretty sure it still is free somewhow. You could even just install a cracked license on 7 and update to 10..


hell even that is unusable without multiple de-bloat scripts and registry changes


----------



## wiitendo84 (Sep 26, 2020)

I had the same issues with the radeon 380 and 390 years ago. Spent too much on them to crash like they did.


----------



## Delerious (Sep 26, 2020)

RIP to the beta testers who bought early.


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 26, 2020)

_Jensen - "To all my Pascal gamer friends, it is safe to upgrade now"
_
My 1080Ti: _Bitch please, I'm not crashy and still rocking very well._


----------



## gudenau (Sep 26, 2020)

This can be fixed in firmware and it looks like you could fix the caps yourself if you really wanted.

It's not going to be a huge issue, but we should hope that Nvidia learns their lesson and gives AIB partners a basic driver that can push the cards for testing.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 26, 2020)

Ah the joys of being an early adopter...


----------



## Kingy (Sep 26, 2020)

welcome to Turing 2


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 26, 2020)

Bummer, this will prevent me from getting a new computer and game like a boss. Despite not having the moneys for it, this will not help me in getting it.
Just as I was thinking of not getting one, and this news drops. Must be fate. Or something like that. 

Sorry, guys.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Asus be like... what kind of cheap caps?


yeah but that doesn't mean asus hardware is still reliable


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 26, 2020)

Can I buy them with full 6 mlcc?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Purple_Shyguy said:


> PC master race


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> In other words, stick with the Founders Edition cards.


They're not always the best, to be honest. Often times third-party cards have much better VRM, and they almost universally have better cooling - especially for the last couple of generations when NVidia was infatuated with blower-style coolers that, albeit very "cool-looking" , are simply less efficient than two or three enormous fans, plus they tend to be louder and push less air, it's not an optimal configuration. This generation the stock cooler is a bit more interesting and worth testing long-term, but the Founders PCB is *not* the stock PCB on many SKU's, it has weird cut-outs for the new fan system which will necessitate waterblock manufacturers creating separate cooling solutions for stock and reference, which is just plain weird. It's hard to call the Founders Edition the "stock" card when it's not using a stock, reference PCB. They do get first pick in binning though, so you get top shelf chips. That said, usually (not always), top-end manufacturers are capable of surpassing the Founders in performance just on the basis of better VRM and better cooling, both of which are essential when trying to boost the card as hard as possible. It's... a weird generation. We've had a lot of weird generations lately.


----------



## Nomi20 (Sep 26, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> While it wasn't crashing, I'm getting some GTX 970 vibes here for those who remember that fiasco!




Ah yes how fun.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 26, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> ASUS can...do a lot of things, because I could not use my desktop PC for months due to the mobo fucking up on me. Thankfully, ASRock hasn't let me down yet!


I bought an Asus TUF GAMING x570 Plus Wi-Fi motherboard, and it's fantastic, but nothing I would do in the BIOS or Windows would get the Ethernet working. Pissed me off they sold me a bunk board. Especially when x570 motherboards were really hard to find in June that weren't disgustingly overpriced. I paid $100 more than retail just to secure it, and the goddamn Ethernet is broken. Had to buy a cheap Rosewill PCIe card just to get Ethernet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> They're not always the best, to be honest. Often times third-party cards have much better VRM, and they almost universally have better cooling - especially for the last couple of generations when NVidia was infatuated with blower-style coolers that, albeit very "cool-looking" , are simply less efficient than two or three enormous fans, plus they tend to be louder and push less air, it's not an optimal configuration. This generation the stock cooler is a bit more interesting and worth testing long-term, but the Founders PCB is *not* the stock PCB on many SKU's, it has weird cut-outs for the new fan system which will necessitate waterblock manufacturers creating separate cooling solutions for stock and reference, which is just plain weird. It's hard to call the Founders Edition the "stock" card when it's not using a stock, reference PCB. They do get first pick in binning though, so you get top shelf chips. That said, usually (not always), top-end manufacturers are capable of surpassing the Founders in performance just on the basis of better VRM and better cooling, both of which are essential when trying to boost the card as hard as possible. It's... a weird generation. We've had a lot of weird generations lately.


What's funny is if you pluck out every other fin, the fans can move more air and are a bit quieter as a result. They put the fins too close, and that's why they're so damn noisy.


----------



## xdarkx (Sep 26, 2020)

Let's just hope majority of the 3080/3090 cards that were bought with this problem were by scalpers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah, getting new hardware on launch day is totally a good idea

- Said no one ever


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 26, 2020)

I overpaid for my 2080ti last year, but damn it atleast i never had a crash from it.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 27, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, getting new hardware on launch day is totally a good idea
> 
> - Said no one ever


I typically wait for the refresh. You get higher clocks and smaller cards most of the time.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Sep 27, 2020)

xdarkx said:


> Let's just hope majority of the 3080/3090 cards that were bought with this problem were by scalpers.


nVidia pretty much scalped them.....    nice job nVidia


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 27, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I typically wait for the refresh. You get higher clocks and smaller cards most of the time.



Yeah, not gonna get any of these for a looooooong time


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 27, 2020)

i couldn't care less about the 3080/90 i'm waiting for the 2080 ti cards to come down


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2020)

That's what happens when you rush.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 27, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Can I buy them with full 6 mlcc?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


2006 Vs 2020


----------



## PatrickD85 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hmmm thats not great to hear. Sure some issues are to be expected ... such is life ... but 'mass' reports are never good.
But as mainly a console gamer ... I am not even in the GPU market anymore.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 27, 2020)

Gbatemp: this is why you dont preorder, you get buggy products that crash and dont work well
Also gbatemp: i just preordered the ps5!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> i couldn't care less about the 3080/90 i'm waiting for the 2080 ti cards to come down


... you could just get a 3070


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 28, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ... you could just get a 3070


I think people have learned their lesson about trusting nvidia marketing. I wouldn't be surprised if 3070=2080ti turned out to be nonsense too ( except in one particular case, like all their claims).


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 28, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> I think people have learned their lesson about trusting nvidia marketing. I wouldn't be surprised if 3070=2080ti turned out to be nonsense too ( except in one particular case, like all their claims).


I wouldn't even be trusting nVidia in their RTX40 series.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, getting new hardware on launch day is totally a good idea
> 
> - Said no one ever


Like you would not grab one and stick it in if it fell off the back of a truck.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 28, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Like you would not grab one and stick it in if it fell off the back of a truck.



With the issues it has from vendors going on the cheap to get them out on launch day. Pfft. No way.


----------



## Flame (Sep 28, 2020)

PC master race? more like Glorious PC guinea pigs.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 28, 2020)

Reports coming in that Nvidia's latest driver update possibly fixed this issue. It seems the issue _wasn't_ "bad capacitors" necessarily, the issue was with a ton of fluctuations in voltages as the card swaps between "normal" clocks and boost clocks. The reason different caps might have "helped" is because those caps could better handle the huge sweeps in voltage during workloads...but as reported by various people on Reddit and such, even cards with the "better" MLCC caps were having crashes (although less often). The reason underclocking and undervolting "fixed" the CTDs is because the voltage was no longer going through these big fluctuations all the time. 

You can actually fix it yourself by setting your voltage on your 3080 to max out at 1v when at 2ghz (and supposedly you can push it to 1.1v and go higher, if you wanted to). 

I ran my Zotac 3080 (the one with all the "shit" caps) at 2030mhz for the last hour now in a few games, haven't experienced any crash whereas beforehand it would crash basically instantly.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 29, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Gbatemp: this is why you dont preorder, you get buggy products that crash and dont work well
> Also gbatemp: i just preordered the ps5!!!!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I highly doubt the 3070 will match 2080 ti performance. Nvidia lied about 3080 and 3090 performance. 3080 didn't turn out to be double the performance of 2080. The used cherry picked data for that result.


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 29, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I highly doubt the 3070 will match 2080 ti performance. Nvidia lied about 3080 and 3090 performance. 3080 didn't turn out to be double the performance of 2080. The used cherry picked data for that result.


And the 1.9x perf/watt is entirely made up too. That's way too good to be true.

How ironic on what Jensen said about it's safe for his Pascal friends to upgrade. Yeah no, fuck that. My 1080Ti will stay for a few more years.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 29, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Like you would not grab one and stick it in if it fell off the back of a truck.


It might crash, but it crashes *much faster* than what I've got right now.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 29, 2020)

honestly the way things are going still a lot more attractive and interesting than this next gens   console offerings 
and i say that as a lifelong console gamer


----------



## SG854 (Sep 29, 2020)

CTR640 said:


> And the 1.9x perf/watt is entirely made up too. That's way too good to be true.
> 
> How ironic on what Jensen said about it's safe for his Pascal friends to upgrade. Yeah no, fuck that. My 1080Ti will stay for a few more years.


I think Nvdia feels threatened. The Next gen consoles are very powerful machines. Price to performance on them can't be beat. The 30 series announcement was right before console pre orders so they are obviously trying to compete with them more then AMD's RDNA 2 pc gpus.

Consoles are a better value then getting a standalone 3070. If your only concerned with games you get cpu, gpu, ram, controller all for $500 compared to $500 just for one pc component the gpu. The fact that Nvdia had to lie this bad to try to push as many units tells me they are threatened.

Im interested in AMD's offering how it compares to 30 series gpus. They have a chance to not screw up like Nvidia and get more praise as long as the hardware is Excellent.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2020)

Oh good it'll play with the new Crash game.


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 30, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I think Nvdia feels threatened. The Next gen consoles are very powerful machines. Price to performance on them can't be beat. The 30 series announcement was right before console pre orders so they are obviously trying to compete with them more then AMD's RDNA 2 pc gpus.
> 
> Consoles are a better value then getting a standalone 3070. If your only concerned with games you get cpu, gpu, ram, controller all for $500 compared to $500 just for one pc component the gpu. The fact that Nvdia had to lie this bad to try to push as many units tells me they are threatened.
> 
> Im interested in AMD's offering how it compares to 30 series gpus. They have a chance to not screw up like Nvidia and get more praise as long as the hardware is Excellent.


The only one true reason why I'll not buy any console is because of no native support for mouse/keyboard. I can not handle any controller 
But for GTA I like to install mods so yeah, PC for me.

And nVidia hasn't been very price-friendly so consoles are more enticing to a certain amount of people because of what you said indeed. nVidia shouldn't have lied, simple. It beats me why the heck they lied aside being threatened. In fact, I'm very sure I'll not be interested in their next launch of the RTX40 because of botters and scalpers of course, the lies.

I hope AMD will kick nVidia in the butt when they release RX6000 series for PC.


----------



## Kaioh (Sep 30, 2020)

Just getting your hands on one of these cards is enough of a shit-show as it is.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is why you don't buy these day one . let the guinea pigs pay their ridiculous prices first and be the beta testers



I bought my 2080 Ti day one, no problems whatsoever.  However this time around, yeah.  I didn't buy one of these though.  After buying a $1200 graphics card 2 years ago and barely even scratching its surface, really no need to upgrade.  Next upgrade that would be relevent would be: Core i9 with 10 cores (forgot the model number 10900k or some ridiculous number feel free to correct me if you feel it is at all necessary I don't), new motherboard for the socket whatever that one uses, and 3090 (why bother with the 3080 when there's a 3090, I am not poor by any means). But right now I'm running core i7 8700k or something (yeah I do forget what I run so sue me) and 64GB ram with 2080 Ti from evga.  Really really sweet system and I'm blown away what you can buy these days for another couple of grand.

I'm going to hold out another 8 years before I upgrade, this system is bomb.


----------

